# Comparison Swatches: Parrot, HIP Showy, Waternymph, Aquadisiac, HIP Showy



## Colorqueen (Jul 20, 2006)

I saw a request for PArrot compared to some other MAC colors, so I thought I would post this for anyone who is interested.  There are a few other colors for comparison's sake as well.


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 3, 2006)

So HIP Showy is pretty much identical to Parrot?


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 
_So HIP Showy is pretty much identical to Parrot?_

 
Not really- in real life, HIP Showy is more turquoise blue and Parrot has a complexity of teal in it.

You can make HIP showy look exactly like Parrot by mixing a tiny bit of MAC Golden Olive with it- then it is identical.


----------

